# The Sick Poor Orphanage, April 2013.



## perjury saint (Apr 28, 2013)

*'BLAA! BLAA! BLAA!' That'll be the alarm goin' off at stupid o'clock... Again!!
'BEEP BEEP! BEEP BEEP!' And that'll be the wellied wonder textin' me... 'GET THE FECK UP BAB... SPLORE TIME!!' Can only mean one thing....​**...N.K.P.S. presents 'NORTHERN MEDICAL' a whistle stop tour of Lancashire top spots...​**After a quick brekkie of bacon rolls n strong coffee, we jump in the splore wagon like a bargain version of the dynamic duo and its FOOT TO THE FLOOR up the M5! NKs tourettes kickin' in big time and clouds of rollie smoke billowing from the windows!! 
Of the 3 'med sites' we visited this was the most impressive!! Choc full of beautiful features and bits and pieces left behind, we give you...​*
*....'THE SICK POOR ORPHANAGE'....​**On with some pix... NKs will follow straight after mine, shes BUSY, BUSY, BUSY! So I'll be posting on her behalf... ENJOY!! ​*    











 









 





































​*No time for catologue shoppin' tink! Splores are callin'! STEP ON IT!! 
​*

 

​
*Now for Kittens pix...​*




















































​
*...Be sure to tune in again for more N.K.P.S. Splorventures...​*

​
*...Ta for lookin' in...
NKPS​*


----------



## night crawler (Apr 28, 2013)

I do like that Chapel , great photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 28, 2013)

Worth the early visit,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TK421 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hells bells, thats a great site! Smashing photos too, the last one is right funny!


----------



## matthewadams (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice report!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome shots both of you! Been wanting this place for a while, heard its a pretty hard one to crack! More tempting seeing these shots though! 

Cheers for posting 'em up


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 29, 2013)

Super report and shots you two, super doopa you got to see it well done,


----------



## skankypants (Apr 29, 2013)

Great shots both...realy liking this...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 29, 2013)

very nice is this! thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 29, 2013)

Yaybanation, ace !, looks like you had fun too


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 29, 2013)

Great shots, you have done the place justice with these!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Apr 29, 2013)

Defo best pics ive seen from here - Cracking stuff


----------



## sonyes (Apr 29, 2013)

Excellent pics. Always good to see this place.


----------



## smiler (Apr 29, 2013)

I Liked That, Thanks.


----------



## Catmandoo (May 2, 2013)

Had me in pieces. Love the wording, love the report


----------



## cathyanne (May 4, 2013)

beautiful photos, love this!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2013)

yet again more fab photos from u2....show me sum sh*t make me feel gud


----------

